# Natural Fork Encino (one more)



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Tonz qué resorteros!

Because the online translator disturbed much what I mean, nownot abuse, I just let my "Fufurufa" is a way of saying "smart"

It's made of oak ... Know anything other wood?? lol!



































Esta foto va dedicada a Jaunito "BaneofSmallGame" quien tiene la amabilidad de coleccionar mis resorterontas jeje! espero te guste mi amigo
This photo is dedicated to Jaunito "BaneofSmallGame" who is kind enough to collect my resorterontas lol! I hope you like my friend


----------



## locko75 (Apr 16, 2010)

Thats gorgeous, absolutely stunning


----------



## builderofstuff (Feb 14, 2011)

beautiful work!

Chris


----------



## Egregious Ed (Feb 17, 2011)

That is really nice. The open grain of the oak is really spectacular.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Very nice.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Chepo is the grandmaster of naturals.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

You really know how to brigh out the beauty in those Oak forks. Great carving!


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2011)

Nice naturals! the angle on the one pic really shows off this "hardwood"







j/k


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

Another masterpiece from the true Natural Fork Master. If I were rich and powerful with unlimited time and money, I would journey to Cheapo's home for a month just learn how he does it! What an incredible man to make these from simple forked sticks! Amazing!


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man (Nov 21, 2010)

very pretty as always


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

I really like how you finished off the hand grip. The shine on your wood looks warm, deep and strong. A truly great shooter.


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Chepo,
Muy fufurufu que no?? Your little wonder is just amazing I believe that what you have done this time is really great. Now, you can sign it and send it. I PM you to give you my address, if you do not send it right away I understand, no one is perfect







. Saludos.


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Gracias a todos por sus amables comentarios!

Thank you all for your kind comments!


jmp también sé como vaciar latas y botellas de cerveza jejeje! Serás Bienvenido compadre! la próxima va con dedicatoria pa' asté


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Xidoo said:


> Chepo,
> Muy fufurufu que no?? Your little wonder is just amazing I believe that what you have done this time is really great. Now, you can sign it and send it. I PM you to give you my address, if you do not send it right away I understand, no one is perfect
> 
> 
> ...


Oye carnalazo! primero muchas gracias y aluego, tú que dominas el inglés podrías explicarle al personal la intención y lo chusco del nombre? gracias de antemano bro.


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Chepo69 said:


> Chepo,
> Muy fufurufu que no?? Your little wonder is just amazing I believe that what you have done this time is really great. Now, you can sign it and send it. I PM you to give you my address, if you do not send it right away I understand, no one is perfect
> 
> 
> ...


Oye carnalazo! primero muchas gracias y aluego, tú que dominas el inglés podrías explicarle al personal la intención y lo chusco del nombre? gracias de antemano bro.

[/quote]

Claro que puedo, nomas era que lo pidiera mi buen.

*In Mexico "fufurufu" is a slang word used to make fun of somebody who trys to behave as people from high society. It also refers to a person who believes is worth more than the rest. In other words a "fufurufu"  is like a stuck up or too proud person.


*Ahora carnalito, ya te puedo mandar por PM la direccion pal envio?? 
Sino, de perdis invitame a las chelas con el Jmplsnt o que no??


----------



## CHANEKE_JOSH (Feb 10, 2010)

HOOOLLYYYY SHHHHOOOTER!!

love it!

hey bro! what about my mini-fufurufa???


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

u know i like it.


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Gracias mi Xidoo!

Chaneke: Is waiting to pass his truck jeje!

Celebrate that. NoSugar


----------



## Daniel J (Dec 15, 2010)

great slingshot, exellent grain!


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

Yet another stunning slingshot Chepo, Beautiful work.
Martin


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Hard to find word - Brilliant craftsmanship


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Daniel J said:


> Hard to find word - Brilliant craftsmanship


eYshot Thanks, a pleasure to greet you, you take two delays lol!


----------



## BaneofSmallGame (Sep 22, 2010)

Nothing but the best from Master Chepo, we are used to seeing naturals from you possessing incredible beauty, yet each and every time I am still wowed by the craftsmanship....

You have great skill with wood, and the knack for photography....

¡Viva el rey naturales Chepo!! Nos encanta ver lo que hacen cada mes!

Regards - John


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Johnny finally show up, I did not think you liked the dedication.

Thanks for the compliments.


----------



## Peresh (May 3, 2010)

Very well crafted. A simple design yet so great looking. That looks like it would shoot really goood!


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

woow.... do you cut young, or old oak naturals? amazing...


----------



## BaneofSmallGame (Sep 22, 2010)

> Johnny finally show up, I did not think you liked the dedication.
> 
> Thanks for the compliments.


Sometimes I am slow to posts, but I made it!!!!









Chepo, you know better than that, I LOVE everything you make, and to have one dedicated to me by the master was a great honor.....

As I said, it is beautiful, and it has its place in my picture collection of beautiful naturals...

Cheers - John


----------

